# Afraid of the dark



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

My 5-6 week old chicks are afraid of the dark. Every time they are in the dark, they start crying loudly. They won't put themselves in their coop at dusk yet unless there is a light on in there. They are afraid of the dark! Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They'r not afraid of the dark their just to young to put themselves away. Normally at 5 - 6 weeks chicks are still under a heat lamp during the night. They may just be cold.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

At that age I start turning out the light during the daytime, but I leave it on at night. At 8 weeks they are in the big girls coop and it's dark. They may just be reacting to the change, try dimming the light and using a low watt light, then taking it away.


----------

